# Canon 60D or 7D or Rebel T4i



## Yukiko

Hi there!

I am looking into purchasing a new DSLR camera since my old Rebel T1i was stolen. 
I'm trying to decide between a Canon EOS 60D, 7D or the new Rebel T4i.
Any suggestions?  My budget is around $1,000 and the 7D is quite expensive, but is it worth it to invest over $1700? 
I normally use my camera for photos, but I do use the video function as well from time to time.

I have also been looking into buying a used camera (Canon 60D) from Kerrisdale Cameras, B&H Photo or even Craigslist.
It seems a bit risky, but any thoughts? 

Thanks and would love to hear your advice. 

Yukiko


----------



## TheBiles

Over $1700 for a 7D? You should easily be able to find a very good used one on eBay or Craigslist for $1200.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201


----------



## bratkinson

Having a 60D myself, I'm biased towards the 60D.  I'm told that 60Ds are very good at videos, as well.

As for the T4i, I'd probably pass on that one.  As a brand new model, I'd expect a few 'teething problems' for the first 6 months or so of production.  Whether it's internal firmware problems, (in)compatible computer software issues, or even surprise 'light leaks', my 45+ years experience in computers tells me to avoid being on the "bleeding edge" of new products.


----------



## Yukiko

Thanks for all your advice!  It's all very helpful.  But now my Nikon friends have suggested the Nikon D90, so I'm contemplating between the Canon 60D or Nikon D90....
I have always used a Canon, but I've heard great things about the Nikon D90 as well, so I am torn between the two. 
A couple people on Craigslist are offering to sell their Nikon D90 with lens plus accessories for $575 or $750. 

What would you recommend between the two cameras? 

Thanks again!


----------



## TheFantasticG

Do you have any Canon lenses that werent stolen? I'd suggest the D7000 before the D90.


----------



## belial

Yukiko said:
			
		

> Thanks for all your advice!  It's all very helpful.  But now my Nikon friends have suggested the Nikon D90, so I'm contemplating between the Canon 60D or Nikon D90....
> I have always used a Canon, but I've heard great things about the Nikon D90 as well, so I am torn between the two.
> A couple people on Craigslist are offering to sell their Nikon D90 with lens plus accessories for $575 or $750.
> 
> What would you recommend between the two cameras?
> 
> Thanks again!



If you like canon stay canon. Don't switch only because people tell you one brand is better. Everyone seems to think the brand they're using is the best. My advice is you're swearing bodies too much. Just pick one in the price range that feels right. There's really no such thing as a bad camera body anymore


----------



## hukim0531

Do you have any Canon friends?  If you are not invested in lens, perhaps going with Nikon is not a bad idea so that you can borrow lenses from each other.  My friend has D7000 and it seems to be a very capable camera.


----------



## sovietdoc

Get a 7D, all other cameras are toys in comparison. Buy it used, you can get one in good condition cheap now because a lot of people went to 5d2 after 5d3's launch.  Also check out Canon Loyalty Program for 7D


----------



## msaha

60D looks like a HOT Cake to me at the moment...


----------



## o hey tyler

sovietdoc said:


> Get a 7D, all other cameras are toys in comparison. Buy it used, you can get one in good condition cheap now because a lot of people went to 5d2 after 5d3's launch.  Also check out Canon Loyalty Program for 7D



I wouldn't say 'all other cameras are toys in comparison." 

That's kind of a silly assertion. The 60D is a very capable camera, especially if you like video. The Rebel is... Well, a rebel. But I wouldn't consider them toys.


----------



## rexbobcat

sovietdoc said:
			
		

> Get a 7D, all other cameras are toys in comparison. Buy it used, you can get one in good condition cheap now because a lot of people went to 5d2 after 5d3's launch.  Also check out Canon Loyalty Program for 7D



Are you referring to the body style? If you are then yes the 7D has the most durable body of the  three.

The 7D and the 60D have the same sensor though.

If you want more video options go with the 60D. If you couldn't care less about video and want more still imaging options choose the 7D

When the three cameras are basically the same camera with different bodies, saying the others are toys is kind of misleading


----------



## TheBiles

rexbobcat said:


> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a 7D, all other cameras are toys in comparison. Buy it used, you can get one in good condition cheap now because a lot of people went to 5d2 after 5d3's launch.  Also check out Canon Loyalty Program for 7D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the body style? If you are then yes the 7D has the most durable body of the  three.
> 
> The 7D and the 60D have the same sensor though.
> 
> If you want more video options go with the 60D. If you couldn't care less about video and want more still imaging options choose the 7D
> 
> When the three cameras are basically the same camera with different bodies, saying the others are toys is kind of misleading
Click to expand...

 
Well, they do feel like toys compared to the 7D. The 7D is so much better in terms of build quality, weather sealing, autofocus, and that awesome viewfinder. I think that anyone comparing them should hold the cameras in their hands before making a decision. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Yukiko

I appreciate all the advice.  Thanks! 
I'll be checking out some cameras today to make my final decision. 
Also, does anyone know if the Canon Loyalty Program applies in Canada? 
I've been searching for more information on the web, but unable to find much info for Canada specifically....


----------



## daarksun

It depends on what you want to shoot, or grow into shooting. Any birds, action shots like cars, boats, cycles, etc. - 7D for sure.  Most would be more than happy with the 60D for all their needs.  Avoid the D90 from Nikon. Great as hell camera but it's a bit outdated. I would look at the D7000 is you wanted to go the Nikon route.   Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## morganza

TheBiles said:


> Over $1700 for a 7D? You should easily be able to find a very good used one on eBay or Craigslist for $1200.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201



Or Amazon, both sites offer good cameras, since i've bought mine from there.


----------



## Sherm

I just got my 7D from the loyalty program. Not sure about Canada but don't see why it wouldn't be included. 

Paid 1087 USD + tax. You can also get 20% off a refurb lens but stock may be limited.


----------



## jaysquared

Sherm said:


> I just got my 7D from the loyalty program. Not sure about Canada but don't see why it wouldn't be included.
> 
> Paid 1087 USD + tax. You can also get 20% off a refurb lens but stock may be limited.



When did you order yours?? I noticed canon's page for refurbished EOS bodies is currently not working.. So can't really see whats available..


----------



## ChrisB1966

Yukiko said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am looking into purchasing a new DSLR camera since my old Rebel T1i was stolen.
> I'm trying to decide between a Canon EOS 60D, 7D or the new Rebel T4i.
> Any suggestions?  My budget is around $1,000 and the 7D is quite expensive, but is it worth it to invest over $1700?
> I normally use my camera for photos, but I do use the video function as well from time to time.
> 
> I have also been looking into buying a used camera (Canon 60D) from Kerrisdale Cameras, B&H Photo or even Craigslist.
> It seems a bit risky, but any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks and would love to hear your advice.
> 
> Yukiko




I am in the market for a 7D and came across a website that advertised a new 7D for $1119. I can pm you the link if you like, because I don't know if its against the forum rules to post it here.


----------



## TheBiles

ChrisB1966 said:


> Yukiko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I am looking into purchasing a new DSLR camera since my old Rebel T1i was stolen.
> I'm trying to decide between a Canon EOS 60D, 7D or the new Rebel T4i.
> Any suggestions?  My budget is around $1,000 and the 7D is quite expensive, but is it worth it to invest over $1700?
> I normally use my camera for photos, but I do use the video function as well from time to time.
> 
> I have also been looking into buying a used camera (Canon 60D) from Kerrisdale Cameras, B&H Photo or even Craigslist.
> It seems a bit risky, but any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks and would love to hear your advice.
> 
> Yukiko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the market for a 7D and came across a website that advertised a new 7D for $1119. I can pm you the link if you like, because I don't know if its against the forum rules to post it here.
Click to expand...

 
It's most likely a scam. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ernicus

I just watched a 7d sell for 1K on ebay....fun to watch auctions and dream....lol


----------



## christinalouise85

I got the 7d and its worth every penny.


----------



## ScubaDude

ChrisB1966 said:


> Yukiko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I am looking into purchasing a new DSLR camera since my old Rebel T1i was stolen.
> I'm trying to decide between a Canon EOS 60D, 7D or the new Rebel T4i.
> Any suggestions?  My budget is around $1,000 and the 7D is quite expensive, but is it worth it to invest over $1700?
> I normally use my camera for photos, but I do use the video function as well from time to time.
> 
> I have also been looking into buying a used camera (Canon 60D) from Kerrisdale Cameras, B&H Photo or even Craigslist.
> It seems a bit risky, but any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks and would love to hear your advice.
> 
> Yukiko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the market for a 7D and came across a website that advertised a new 7D for $1119. I can pm you the link if you like, because I don't know if its against the forum rules to post it here.
Click to expand...


I, too, would avoid any site that has too-good-to-be-true prices. Amazon, B and H, and Adorama will give you the best reasonable price and outstanding after-the-sale service.


----------



## imagesinn

> Over $1700 for a 7D? You should easily be able to find a very good used one on eBay or Craigslist for $1200.


I agree with you.. EBAY or Craigslist will provide within said price.

Great Girl


----------



## Digitalspackle

You have to be careful with used DSLRs, i Bought a Canon 40D from a Pawn Shop for 400 bucks (i knew the owner ) and the shutter died 4 months later.... i was so mad!
I bought my Canon 7D on Amazon brand new and it came with 2 lenses, Filters, 2 batteries, 2 chargers (1 Car charger which is awesome!!!!)  a bag, Tripod, 1 16GIG CF, 2 lens attachments extreme wide and telephoto. It was $1799. I LOVE IT!!!!
check out some of my work.
Digital Spackle | Professional Video Production at an affordable price!

Cheers,
Todd


----------



## Hobbytog

As you are already conversant with Canon I'd stick with it. You'll get used to the new Canon camera quicker and more confidently. All three cameras you listed are really good kit and in my view it comes down to budget. Go for the best camera you can afford, read the manual and practise. I'm sure you'll very soon become competent and produce super work.


----------



## Like_Breathing

Given that choice I'd go for the T4i/650D.  I travel with my T2i/550D (recently to India, some pics: Observing India), it's taken some knocks and works perfectly well, so wouldn't describe it as a 'toy' unless you plan to shoot somewhere where weather sealing is a must (humid jungles, sandy deserts, etc).


----------



## PhotoBrody

D series over any Rebel. Of course depends on what you're using it for. Play/shooting family and friends at a theme park - Rebel. More pro shoots - D series


----------



## Raian-san

Like_Breathing said:


> Given that choice I'd go for the T4i/650D.  I travel with my T2i/550D (recently to India, some pics: Observing India), it's taken some knocks and works perfectly well, so wouldn't describe it as a 'toy' unless you plan to shoot somewhere where weather sealing is a must (humid jungles, sandy deserts, etc).



If you know how to fully use the camera, lighting, and composition....Most camera will produce good pictures. The T2i does feel like a toy because of its small plastic body. Even when I had the 60D and t2i...it felt small...Then when I got the 7D and 5D mark ii...even the 60D feels small. 

The only thing the 60D has over the 7D is the screen. Filming video, the screen is a huge plus. Other than that, the 7D is a much better camera. I even like everything about it more than the 5D mark ii except that the 5D is full frame. It really depends on what you do, shooting weddings especially during reception you need good autofocus system. The 7D is a lot faster with their focus system. It all depends on your budget, and how much are you going to put in to photography. If you're new, the 60D would be fine for you to grow into. Save the money and get some good glass, lighting, and etc.


----------



## sovietdoc

o hey tyler said:


> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a 7D, all other cameras are toys in comparison. Buy it used, you can get one in good condition cheap now because a lot of people went to 5d2 after 5d3's launch.  Also check out Canon Loyalty Program for 7D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say 'all other cameras are toys in comparison."
> 
> That's kind of a silly assertion. The 60D is a very capable camera, especially if you like video. The Rebel is... Well, a rebel. But I wouldn't consider them toys.
Click to expand...


As the other poster has figured out, I was referring to the body/build.  My bad for not clarifying it properly.


----------



## sovietdoc

PhotoBrody said:


> D series over any Rebel. Of course depends on what you're using it for. Play/shooting family and friends at a theme park - Rebel. More pro shoots - D series



Well, techically Rebel is also a "D" 550D, 600D, 650D... And the number is higher, so it must be better.    I may not understand anything about computers, but I know that a videocard with the highest number, is the best one.  Like Geforce 690. 



Raian-san said:


> Even when I had the 60D and t2i...it felt small...Then when I got the 7D and 5D mark ii...even the 60D feels small



And then when you get 1D series, all the sudden your 70-200 doesn't seem that big..or heavy.


----------



## tomdalin

I just bought t4i last week, it is a great camera.


----------



## tomdalin

EOS 7D is the best sdlr camera of these three, but it also is most expensive, get it is a good choice, if you do not have high demand for a slr, I will recommend t4i or 60d, you can see the t4i vs t3i comparison here, You just need to figure out what type of user you are, and which will work better for you.


----------



## sdtag

I just bought a T4i. It is scheduled to be delivered today.
I can't wait. I've been tracking it every hour.  
I'm like a kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## sovietdoc

I know how you feel.  I've been like a kid on Christmas morning for a few weeks in April, until I found out that Canon delayed their 24-70.  And now I just don't even care anymore...


----------



## sdtag

I got it.
I love it.
I was up half the night playing/learning it. Organizing all the stuff.
I bought some 32 gb sd hc cards in anticipation of large file sizes.
They are large but I can fit 4000 pictures onto a 32 gb card. I think. jpegs
wow


----------



## lucas_b_photo

Go with 7d, its your best choice!


----------



## lucas_b_photo

If u want I'm selling my 60d with about 6 cards, 3 batteries, a battery grip, 18-135mm IS lens(with UV filter), with all the packaging, boxes, manual, strap, etc... Like new!


----------



## tdunn06

lucas_b_photo said:
			
		

> If u want I'm selling my 60d with about 6 cards, 3 batteries, a battery grip, 18-135mm IS lens(with UV filter), with all the packaging, boxes, manual, strap, etc... Like new!



What's the price on that looking like?


----------

